# How can I protect a folder with a password?



## chikiwighi (Jan 23, 2010)

I need to password-protect my directories, because I don't want my boss to see everything I save or download. He obviously knows the 'root' password and I'm not that familiar with Linux, so I don't know how to "hide" some of my directories from him.
Thanks


----------



## Kreij (Jan 23, 2010)

Encrypt the folder/files with a password.
However, if this is a company owned machine you may be legally obligated to give them those passwords.


----------



## buffy (Jan 26, 2010)

However if you have forgotten the password, not much anyone can do.


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 26, 2010)

buffy said:


> However if you have forgotten the password, not much anyone can do.



 I got a good little chuckle off that


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 27, 2010)

is this a linux based OS ?


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes assuming a Linux system, you could use 
GNU Privacy Guard
http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-encrypt-and-decrypt-files-with-a-password.html

or you could be creative, and use names that indicate configuration files
and put a dot at the beginning of each name. It's likely the powers that be
would never even notice. 
(names and extensions mean nothing in linux and the "." dot at the begining
indicates a local configuration type file normally hidden unless one uses
the -a with ls (ls -a) or in a gui file manager <ctrl -H> or menu option.
Even so, it's unlikely one would dive into a .mozilla or .opera directory.

be creative...


----------

